# my new case fan problem?



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok the speed controller on my new 80mm case barley works. when i put it on low or medium the fan doesnt even move and on high it seems like it would be low...whats up with this?? here is the fan i bought.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7441404&type=product&id=1124432780820

ray:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

when you say speed controller, are you sayign a bay unit, or the 3 speed switch on the fan?

I've had a grudge on those itty bitty switches- my bottom front fan is stuck on low regardless where i put the switch.


----------



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

its the 3 speed switch


----------

